# [Sammelthread] Feedback zur Ausgabe 02/2012



## PCGH_Marco (22. Dezember 2011)

Hallo,

der Feedback-Sammelthread zur Ausgabe 02/2012 ist ab sofort online. Die neue "PC Games Hardware"-Ausgabe liegt ab 4. Januar 2012 am Kiosk. Einige Abonnenten bekommen die PC Games Hardware 2 bis 3 Werktage früher. Schreibt eure Meinung zur PC Games Hardware 02/2012 in diesen Thread und wählt in der Umfrage eure Lieblingsartikel aus. Die Redaktion der PC Games Hardware versucht hier, auf Fragen und Anregungen schnell zu antworten.

Welche Artikel der PC Games Hardware 02/2012 haben euch gefallen?
Welche Inhalte der Heft-DVD 02/2012 haben euch gefallen?

Marco


----------



## jsaleh (30. Dezember 2011)

Ich wurde eben darauf hingewiessen, dass mein Thread besser hier rein passt. So here goes:

* Cherry MX Black lt Ausgabe 2/2012 				*

Ahoy,

in der neusten Ausgabe der PCGH steht: Tasten mit diesem Schaltertyp muessen komplett durchgedrueckt werden.
Dies stimmt jedoch nicht.

4mm Weg hat der Schalter, nach 2mm wird ausgeloest! Dies ist bei fast  allen Mech. Schaltern so. Sonst muesste man ja immer ein sogenannten  "bottom out" machen und die Vorteile der Moeglichkeit des viel  schnelleren Tippens waeren dahin.
Gestet an Cherry MX Black und Cherry MX Blue (beides Filco Majestouch 2). 

Gruss

J​


----------



## NCphalon (30. Dezember 2011)

Hab mir eben mal die Videos angeguckt, man sieht wieder, dass es doch deutliche Unterschiede zwischen den Redakteuren gibt, was die Kommentare angeht. 

Positives Beispiel: Tripple Monitoring mit Raff, lebhaft, lustig, _cool_ (abgelutschte Vokabel aber manchmal angebracht )
Negatives Beispiel: SSD als Festplattenersatz mit Daniel W. (?), leise, monoton, langweilig

Will jetz hier niemandem auf den Schlips treten, aber net jeder ist zum Entertainer geboren und vielleicht sollte man die Videos von Leuten kommentieren lassen, denen man zuhören kann ohne einzuschlafen.


----------



## dayo21 (30. Dezember 2011)

@ NCphalon

genauso ist es! Habe mir die vids auch gerade reingezogen, dass von raff macht einfach spaß, den er auch sichtlich hat, bei dem mit den SSDs habe ich gleich wieder abgeschalten *gähn*


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (30. Dezember 2011)

Kollege Waadt ist unschuldig am SSD-Video, das stammt von mir.


----------



## NCphalon (31. Dezember 2011)

Deshalb das Fragezeichen, er hat halt en ähnlichen Stil^^


----------



## OctoCore (31. Dezember 2011)

jsaleh schrieb:


> 4mm Weg hat der Schalter, nach 2mm wird ausgeloest! Dies ist bei fast  allen Mech. Schaltern so. Sonst muesste man ja immer ein sogenannten  "bottom out" machen und die Vorteile der Moeglichkeit des viel  schnelleren Tippens waeren dahin.
> Gestet an Cherry MX Black und Cherry MX Blue (beides Filco Majestouch 2).


 
Ist vielleicht nicht unbedingt geschickt ausgedrückt und technisch nicht korrekt - rein praktisch gesehen nicht wirklich falsch.
 Im Gegensatz zu den Tasten mit fühlbarer Rückmeldung drückt der normale Nutzer eben durch, um sicher zu sein, dass der Tastendruck ankommt. Nur wer schon lange mit seinen Blacks verheiratet ist, hat es wohl im Gefühl, wo der Auslösepunkt ist und kann die Taste kurz darüber "schweben" lassen oder drückt sie beim eigentlichen Tippen nur eher leicht durch. 
Grobmotoriker wie meinereiner ziehen deshalb sowas wie die Blues vor.


----------



## moparcrazy (1. Januar 2012)

Ob nun technisch, praktisch oder im Ausdruck... es ist und bleibt falsch!
Cherry MX Switch's lösen bei 2mm aus ob man das nun durch eine fühlbare Rückmeldung merkt oder nicht hat mit dem auslösen an sich nichts zu tun.
Auch das Max Mustermann davon nichts merkt und seine taste trotzdem bis ins Bodenblech hämmert ändert nichts an dieser Tatsache.
Habe den Artikel leider selbst noch nicht gelesen. Würde mich sehr interessieren wer den der Fachredakteur war?


----------



## Thunderstom (1. Januar 2012)

Wenn PCGH so weitermacht, dann ist meine Ausgabe bald eine Woche vorher im Briefkasten 
Diese war nämlich schon am Freitag da 

Zum Inhalt der Ausgabe, bei erstem überfliegen, da ich an silvester ja bekanntermaßen eher Korken knallen lassen musste, und so hiermit der PCGH einen guten Start ins neue Jahr wünsche!

Besonders interessant ist der Grafikkartenbereich diesmal ausgefallen, mit der HD7970 ausgefallen.

Weiteres Feedback erfolgt wenn ich sie komplett gelesen habe


----------



## kmf (2. Januar 2012)

In  welchem Verzeichnis auf der DVD liegt denn der AS-SSD-Benchmark vergraben? Ich find nix.
Hab mein Notebook jetzt mit einer SSD ausgerüstet und möchte mal sehen, ob alles ok ist.


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (2. Januar 2012)

Aus produktionstechnischen Gründen hat er's dieses Mal entgegen der Angabe doch nicht auf die DVD geschafft. Das rund 260 kB große Tool gibt's in der aktuellen Version direkt beim Autor unter folgender URL:
Alex Intelligent Software - Downloads


----------



## PCGH_Spieleonkel (2. Januar 2012)

jsaleh schrieb:


> Ich wurde eben darauf hingewiessen, dass mein Thread besser hier rein passt. So here goes:
> 
> * Cherry MX Black lt Ausgabe 2/2012 				*
> 
> ...





moparcrazy schrieb:


> Ob nun technisch, praktisch oder im Ausdruck... es ist und bleibt falsch!
> Cherry MX Switch's lösen bei 2mm aus ob man das nun durch eine fühlbare Rückmeldung merkt oder nicht hat mit dem auslösen an sich nichts zu tun.
> Auch das Max Mustermann davon nichts merkt und seine taste trotzdem bis ins Bodenblech hämmert ändert nichts an dieser Tatsache.
> Habe den Artikel leider selbst noch nicht gelesen. Würde mich sehr interessieren wer den der Fachredakteur war?




Als verantwortlicher Redakteur muss ich zugeben, dass ich mich wohl - wie es OctoCore bereits verteidigend erwähnt hat - etwas missverständlich ausgedrückt habe. Es ist richtig, dass auch die schwarzen Cherry-MX-Schalter schon nach ca. 2 Millimeter des 4 Millimeter langen Schalterweges ausgelöst werden. Da es aber im Gegensatz zu den braunen, oder blauen (mit Click) Cherry-MX-Schaltern keine taktile Rückmeldung gibt, drückt man, wie auch ich just in diesem Moment in dem ich diese Antwort tippe, die schwarzen Pendants gerne bis zum Anschlag durch. Es ginge natürlich auch auch anders, das können wohl vor allem Schnellschreiber, die das traditionelle 10-Finger-System anwenden bestätigen.


----------



## usopia (2. Januar 2012)

moparcrazy schrieb:


> Ob nun technisch, praktisch oder im Ausdruck... es ist und bleibt falsch!
> Cherry MX Switch's lösen bei 2mm aus[...]


 ...genau so ist es! Und wenn es mopacrazy nicht geschrieben hätte, hätte ich es jetzt getan. Ich finde solche "elementaren" Falschaussagen schon echt ärgerlich für ein Fach-Mag wie PCGH. Da muß man sich vorher einfach besser informieren. Da muß man sich schon genauer ausdrücken...

Mechanical Keyboard Guide


----------



## moparcrazy (2. Januar 2012)

PCGH_Spieleonkel schrieb:


> etwas missverständlich ausgedrückt habe.


Muuuuhahaha, ach wie geil ich hau mich weg.
Ich muss da leider nochmal nach legen. Du hast Dich nicht nur "etwas missverständlich ausgedrückt" Du lagst voll daneben!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WrjwaqZfjIY


----------



## nfsgame (3. Januar 2012)

Was möchtest du? Du hast schon bewiesen, dass du recht hast. Willst du jetzt noch einen Schulterklopfer von jedem Forenuser? Komm mal wieder runter, der Spieleonkel hat sich erklärt und ich denke jeder, der die Fähigkeit besitzt zwischen den Zeilen zu lesen hat auch verstanden, was er damit ausdrücken wollte .


----------



## moparcrazy (3. Januar 2012)

Auf den Scheiterhaufen mit Iiiiiihm... Mobilisiert den Mob und jagt Ihn aus der Stadt... An den Pranger mit Ihm und dann haut Ihm sein Schriftstück um die Ohren...
Und jetzt Forum trag mich auf Händen für meinen Triumphzug durch die Stadt den ich bin der Retter vor dem Bösen.


Oh, jetzt hab ich mich wohl etwas gehen lassen... tschuldigung.


Mal im ernst.
Wo ist den Dein Problem? Ich hätte halt ne ehrliche aussage erwartet und nicht so ein schwammiges Politiker geschwafel.
Und falls Du daran Spaß hast kannst Du jetzt auch gerne zwischen meinen Zeilen lesen.


----------



## kmf (3. Januar 2012)

PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> Aus produktionstechnischen Gründen hat er's dieses Mal entgegen der Angabe doch nicht auf die DVD geschafft. Das rund 260 kB große Tool gibt's in der aktuellen Version direkt beim Autor unter folgender URL:
> Alex Intelligent Software - Downloads


Danke! 
Wie gesagt, hab meinem betagten T61 meine rumliegende Vertex 2 eingebaut, welche noch aus meinem unbefriedigten Versuch mit meinem Nforce 790i Ultra stammt. Hab darüber ja schon mal gepostet. Die Leistung im Notebook wurde zwar spürbar besser - vorallem leise!  - liegt aber trotz AHCI auch nur auf dem Niveau des Nvidia-Boards. Du kennst dich ja mit der Materie bestens aus. Ich häng mal ein aktuelles Pic von heute an.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





moparcrazy schrieb:


> Auf den Scheiterhaufen mit Iiiiiihm... Mobilisiert den Mob und jagt Ihn aus der Stadt... An den Pranger mit Ihm und dann haut Ihm sein Schriftstück um die Ohren...
> Und jetzt Forum trag mich auf Händen für meinen Triumphzug durch die Stadt den ich bin der Retter vor dem Bösen.
> 
> 
> ...


Jetzt hast es ihm aber gegeben! 

Könnte man nun wieder zu was Konstruktiverem zurückkehren?


----------



## ile (3. Januar 2012)

Ihr solltet die 7970 mal mit Anno 2070 testen, Computerbase hat folgende Ergebnisse erzielt:

" Die Paradedisziplin der Radeon HD 7970 ist ohne Zweifel Anno 2070. In dem Spiel dominiert die neuste Entwicklung die Konkurrenz regelrecht. So ist die Karte unter 2560x1600 satte 60 Prozent schneller als die Radeon HD 6970 sowie 67 Prozent flotter als die GeForce GTX 580."

Das find ich einfach:  und zeigt, dass sie in eurem Leistungsindex evtl ein bisschen unterbewertet ist.


----------



## PCGH_Spieleonkel (3. Januar 2012)

moparcrazy schrieb:


> Auf den Scheiterhaufen mit Iiiiiihm... Mobilisiert den Mob und jagt Ihn aus der Stadt... An den Pranger mit Ihm und dann haut Ihm sein Schriftstück um die Ohren...
> Und jetzt Forum trag mich auf Händen für meinen Triumphzug durch die Stadt den ich bin der Retter vor dem Bösen.
> 
> 
> ...


 
Kurz und knapp, offiziell und ohne schwammige Aussagen: Ja, ich habe einen Fehler gemacht, die Angabe in der neuen PCGH 02/2012 stimmt nicht. Wie alle andere Cherry MX-Schalter lösen auch die schwarzen Pendants nach 2 Millimeter des 4 Millimeter langen Druckwegs aus.


----------



## moparcrazy (3. Januar 2012)

Respekt! Und DANKE.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (3. Januar 2012)

ile schrieb:


> Das find ich einfach:  und zeigt, dass sie in eurem Leistungsindex evtl ein bisschen unterbewertet ist.



Ein Index sollte nicht aus einer "Finest cherries"-Selektion bestehen, sondern das volle Leistungsspektrum zeigen. Bei uns ist von -20 bis +60 Prozent gegenüber der GTX 580 alles dabei (wobei das Zufall ist, den Index haben wir ja schon einige Monate). Wer nur _Starcraft 2_ und _GTA 4_ spielt, könnte auf die Idee kommen, dass sie im Index überbewertet ist. Kurz: passt. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Fix666 (3. Januar 2012)

Nabend und ein frohes Neues noch an alle!
Also ich vermisseden angekündigten Artikel "40W Heimserver aus alter Hardware basteln" 

Ich hoffe mal der ist durch den Radeon HD 7970 Artikel o.ä. nur aufgeschoben aber nicht aufgehoben.

Gruß
Fix


----------



## M4xw0lf (4. Januar 2012)

Ich geh dann mal langsam los und kaufe mir das gute Stück ^^


----------



## CrankAnimal (4. Januar 2012)

Mir gefiel der Artikel bezüglich Phenom X6 und North-Bridge OC sehr gut, ich hätte mir da nur gewünscht dass als Zusatz noch der HT-Takt dabei gewesen wär (also ebenfalls mit Tests ob es was bringt oder nicht.) Ansonsten gute ausgabe


----------



## nfsgame (4. Januar 2012)

@kmf: Dasselbe Phänomen konnte ich in meinem T61 mit der SSD beobachten. Anscheinend ein BIOS-Problem oder ähnlich - meinte zumindest ein bekannter Sys-Admin der einige (hunderte) T61 unter seinen Fittichen hat.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (4. Januar 2012)

*@ CrankAnimal*

HT bringt nichts.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (4. Januar 2012)

Ich kenne exakt einen Fall, wo HT-OC nachgewiesen etwas "bringt": _weniger_ Fps im x264-HD-Benchmark (wir reden hier von 1-2 Prozent). Daher gilt: Den HT-Takt immer nahe bei 2 GHz lassen (2,5 ist schon zu viel), um das zu vermeiden.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## CrankAnimal (4. Januar 2012)

alles klaro danke euch


----------



## Rolk (4. Januar 2012)

Zum Thema CPU NB oc hab ich auch noch eine Frage. Braucht man bei RAM Vollbestückung tendentiell höhere Spannungen oder spielt die RAM Bestückung keine Rolle?


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (4. Januar 2012)

Das kann auf jeden Fall eine Rolle spielen, siehe auch hier: Neues RAM führt zu Instabilität, Riegel sind aber ok - Leserbrief der Woche - ram, leserbrief-der-woche
Es gibt sogar bisweilen Wechselwirkungen mit dem Kern- und Referenztakt, wobei sich das von System zu System unterschiedlich verhält; das allein wäre aber schon ein Vierseiter wert, wenn es detailliert dargelegt werden soll. Daher habe ich bei dem Artikel auch bewusst keine OC-Anleitung untergebracht, da bei drei vollkommen unterschiedlichen Plattformen bereits die Beschreibung der grundlegenden Unterschiede und der Benchmark-Auffälligkeiten viel Platz einnimmt. Im Prinzip reicht auch wirklich das, was im kleinen Kasten auf der letzten Seite des Artikels steht; sobald Spannungserhöhungen anstehen sollte man schon etwas Erfahrung mit dem Übertakten haben.

Nach meiner Erfahrung ist aber die Gestamtkapazität wichtiger als das Kriterium Vollbestückung - bei 4 x 1 GiByte kommt man sicher eher ohne Spannungserhöhung aus als z. B. bei 2 x 8 GiByte.


----------



## Rolk (4. Januar 2012)

PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> Das kann auf jeden Fall eine Rolle spielen, siehe auch hier: Neues RAM führt zu Instabilität, Riegel sind aber ok - Leserbrief der Woche - ram, leserbrief-der-woche
> Es gibt sogar bisweilen Wechselwirkungen mit dem Kern- und Referenztakt, wobei sich das von System zu System unterschiedlich verhält; das allein wäre aber schon ein Vierseiter wert, wenn es detailliert dargelegt werden soll. Daher habe ich bei dem Artikel auch bewusst keine OC-Anleitung untergebracht, da bei drei vollkommen unterschiedlichen Plattformen bereits die Beschreibung der grundlegenden Unterschiede und der Benchmark-Auffälligkeiten viel Platz einnimmt. Im Prinzip reicht auch wirklich das, was im kleinen Kasten auf der letzten Seite des Artikels steht; sobald Spannungserhöhungen anstehen sollte man schon etwas Erfahrung mit dem Übertakten haben.
> 
> Nach meiner Erfahrung ist aber die Gestamtkapazität wichtiger als das Kriterium Vollbestückung - bei 4 x 1 GiByte kommt man sicher eher ohne Spannungserhöhung aus als z. B. bei 2 x 8 GiByte.



Danke fürs Feedback. 
Sowas habe ich mir schon gedacht. Bei meinem PII X4 960T mit 4x4 GB RAM brauche ich schon 1,217V damit die CPU NB mit 2,6 GHz läuft. Gibt es einen Benchmark der besonderst geeignet ist instabiles CPU NB oc zu erkennen?


----------



## ThomasGoe69 (4. Januar 2012)

So...habe sie mir gerade vom Bahnhof geholt...Der "Normal-Zeitschriften-Handel" hat die Non-DVD Version hier ja nicht....Provinzkaff...
Schaut beim ersten "Drüberschauen" interessant aus..., more to come...later..


----------



## ruyven_macaran (4. Januar 2012)

PCGH_Spieleonkel schrieb:


> Es ginge natürlich auch auch anders, das können wohl vor allem Schnellschreiber, die das traditionelle 10-Finger-System anwenden bestätigen.



Für mich persönlich wäre diese Möglichkeit (tippen ohne Ruck und ohne Klack) sogar der wichtigste Grund, blackiges zu Wählen, noch vor dem hohen Widerstand (schade nur, dass es bislang keine Tastatur damit gibt, die in anderen Aspekten an meine cymotions solar rankommt, bleibt also erstmal bei ner ollen OEM mit MY als Zweittastatur für lange Artikel)


Feedback zum Rest:

- (SSD-Special) Tipp zum Wechsel auf AHCI (oder RAID oder ...), ganz unabhängig von SSDs: Zusatzcontroller aktivieren (haben ja eh die meisten Boards, und sei es über eSATA) und -wenn er nicht als IDE laufen soll- Treiber installieren. Dann Platte an den Zusatzcontroller hängen. Jetzt den Hauptcontroller in den gewünschten (AHCI-)Modus bringen, Treiber dafür installieren und die Platte zurückwechseln lassen. Zusatzcontroller wieder deaktivieren - fertig.
Das oftmals missverstande Problem mit Windows seit XP ist einfach, dass es keinen Universaltreiber verwendet (bzw. nur bis zu einem gewissen Punkt von Boot-/Installationsvorgang - 98 hat weniger Probleme!), und deswegen je nach Controllermodus unterschiedliche Treiber braucht. Mit obiger Methode lassen die sich problemlos nachträglich installieren und einbinden, ohne dass Windows vom betroffenen Controller zeitgleich booten muss (was damit endet, dass es auf der Hälfte des Bootvorgangs die Existenz des Systemlaufwerkes leugnet).

- der auf S.42 angekündigte Test des fps-Limiters ist auf der Startseite nicht zu finden.

- 3dfx-Nostalgie-Artikel: Wenn ihr schon schreibt, dass die V4/5 mit hochwertiger anisotroper Filterung überzeugen wollte, dann hättet ihr selbigen vielleicht auch bei den ""Checklistenfeatures"" der rivaTNT erwähnen sollen, denn ganz so scharf verlief die Trennung zwischen "Funktionen, die sofort bessere Qualität liefern" (SSAA auf einer V5, mit der man den pseudo->16Bit-Modus der V3 aufhübschen soll  ) und "erst Jahre später nutzbar" dann doch nicht, wie man nach lesen der Artikels meinen könnte.

- legendäre Mainboards:
Ich persönlich finde die Zeitleiste (aber auch den Artikel) etwas Asustek-lastig. Ich weiß zwar, das gerade unter den PCGH-Lesern genauso viel Asus eingesetzt wurde und wird, wie ihn den Tests auftaucht. Aber stellenweise hätte man, bei der ohnehin recht freizügigen Einstufung von "Legenden", auch mal etwas anderes raussuchen können. Z.B. gab es im Zeitraum 2005/2006 nicht nur das A8N-SLI für alle, die weder die Ausstattung des Dual-SATA2 noch die OC-Eigenschaften des Lanparty, aber trotzdem viel bezahlen wollten, sondern auch Gigabystes Quad-Royale als erstes 16/16 Mainboard für Intel (oder allgemein? Weiß nicht mehr genau, ob es einen kleinen Vorsprung vor dem Nforce 4 SLI x16 hatte) und erstes 8/8/8/8 Board überhaupt.
Der X975 saß kurze Zeit später nicht nur auf dem P5W DH deluxe (von dem ich niemanden mehr reden höre), sondern auch auf Intels Bad Axe, das nicht nur das älteste core2-kompatible Board ist, sondern bis heute bei einigen als Testplattform dient. Bei den späteren So775-Boards gab es iirc eine ganze Reihe guter Übertaktungergebnisse auf DFI, Gigabyte und Abit - während "ROG" anfangs eher eine Marketing-Lachnummer war (zwar auf guten, aber nicht herrausragenden Boards).
Definitiv ebenfalls in diese Kategorie fällt die Plastikisolierung des Sabertooth, dessen restlichen Features ihr dagegen schon mit der Marine-Cool-Studie abgedeckt habt. Vermisst habe ich dagegen MSIs X38 Hydrogen, dessen Kühlung ich durchaus bis heute als legendär bezeichnen würde, auch wenn eure Konzentration auf Heatpipes durchaus nicht ganz unberechtigt ist.
An der Stelle hätte man übrigens einen schönen Vergleich zu weniger aufendig dekorierten Platinen liefern können. Im behandelten Zeitraum gab es z.B. i875 OEM-Systeme, die ohne Kühlkörper problemlos liefen, während am High-End-Retailmarkt z.T. mit "Dual-Fan" geworben wurde. Oder Gigabyte, die entweder beim P965 oder P35 öffentlich zugegeben haben, dass die zusätzlichen Spannungswandlerkühler, die die -ds4 Ausführung von -ds3p unterschieden, absolut unnötig sind, die Leute aber lieber das 10 € teurere Board mit Dekoration kaufen.

- Spiele/Software: Diese Ausgabe dürfte die erst seit Jahren sein, bei der ich den kompletten Teil gelesen habe.  (Was keine Aussage über die sonstige Qualität ist . Aber normalerweise vertrete ich die Ansicht "Spiele spielt man" und finde selten Themen, die ich auch lesenswert finde)


----------



## PCGH_Raff (4. Januar 2012)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> - der auf S.42 angekündigte Test des fps-Limiters ist auf der Startseite nicht zu finden.


 
Errm, ja. Da wir kurz vor Produktionsende das halbe Heft umgebaut haben (HD 7970), ging das im Trubel verloren. Folgt!



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> - 3dfx-Nostalgie-Artikel: Wenn ihr schon schreibt, dass die V4/5 mit hochwertiger anisotroper Filterung überzeugen wollte, dann hättet ihr selbigen vielleicht auch bei den ""Checklistenfeatures"" der rivaTNT erwähnen sollen, denn ganz so scharf verlief die Trennung zwischen "Funktionen, die sofort bessere Qualität liefern" (SSAA auf einer V5, mit der man den pseudo->16Bit-Modus der V3 aufhübschen soll  ) und "erst Jahre später nutzbar" dann doch nicht, wie man nach lesen der Artikels meinen könnte.


 
Die V4/5 bietet RG-/SGSSAA (wie man's nimmt), kein AF.  2x SSAA ist auf einer V5 5500 sehr gut nutzbar – oder was meinst du?

Wenn du auf einer Voodoo 5 HQ-16-Bit (22 Bit) aktivierst, Alphablending auf "scharf" setzt und dann noch mit 4x SGSSAA drüberbügelst, sieht das in vielen Spielen sehr 32-bittig aus (von der typischen, mehr oder minder ausgeprägten Grünverschiebung abgesehen).

MfG,
Raff


----------



## ruyven_macaran (4. Januar 2012)

Ooops - bei AF habe ich mich wohl im Text verlesen, da kommt es gar nicht vor. Nicht desto trotz steht es in der Tabelle drin und wäre es ein erwähnenswertes Bildqualitätsfeature, dass die Konkurrenz schon lange vor dem Ende 3dfxs hatte und das imho deutlich mehr als nur ein Checklistenfeature war (insbesondere z.B. im Vergleich zu SSAA, dass -wie an anderer Stelle dargelegt- zum Zeitpunkt des erscheinens von Zweifelhafter Anwendbarkeit war.

Bei HQ-16 Bit / SSAA beziehe ich mich auf den Kasten beziehe ich mich auf die Fragwürdigkeit der Kombination: Zu Zeiten der V4/5 war echtes 32 Bit längst etabliert, wurde von Spielen sinnvoll genutzt und die Karten (auch der Konkurrenz) hatten genug Leistung. Zum Erscheinen der V3 war aufgewertetes 16 Bit dagegen eine vollwertige Alternative, da Texturen & Co oftmals eh nicht in 16-Bit vorlagen, aber die im gleichen Atemzug suggerierte Aufwertung bis auf vollwertige 32 Bit Qualität war noch gar nicht möglich.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (4. Januar 2012)

Jede Grafikkarte des Jahres 2000 war/ist unter 32 Bit aber schwer am Hecheln, während 16/22 Bit deutlich besser lief – aber eben nur auf einer Voodoo oder Kyro in Hübsch. Auf einer V4/5 stellt sich aus Leistungssicht idR die Frage: 32 Bit oder 22 Bit mit 2x SSAA? Beim AF gebe ich dir Recht. Das 2:1 AF einer Geforce war durchaus nutzbar – dessen Textureffekt kann mit V5'schem 4x SSAA und LOD-Verschiebung aber ebenfalls erreichen.

Klick dich doch mal durch diese vom CPU-Limit befreiten Benchmarks, es ist der Wahnsinn, was 32 Bit auf allem unterhalb der V5 6000 und Geforce 3 kostet: http://alt.3dcenter.org/artikel/voodoo5-6000/index8.php

MfG,
Raff


----------



## ile (5. Januar 2012)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:
			
		

> Ein Index sollte nicht aus einer "Finest cherries"-Selektion bestehen, sondern das volle Leistungsspektrum zeigen. Bei uns ist von -20 bis +60 Prozent gegenüber der GTX 580 alles dabei (wobei das Zufall ist, den Index haben wir ja schon einige Monate). Wer nur Starcraft 2 und GTA 4 spielt, könnte auf die Idee kommen, dass sie im Index überbewertet ist. Kurz: passt.
> 
> MfG,
> Raff



Ja, stimmt schon. Mir gings gar nicht drum, den Index zu kritisieren, der passt schon. Ich war einfach voll beeindruckt von der Annoperformance.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (5. Januar 2012)

Ich sag ja nicht, dass es ohne Konsequenzen war. Aber es sind durchaus noch spielbare Frameraten und im CPU-Limit (2,6 GHz gabs damals halt nicht) sind die Unterschiede auch nicht so groß, dass ist die 2GTS @32 Bit laut deinen Benchmarks z.T. schneller, als eine V5500 @16 Bit. Die Ultra ist es quasi immer (aber die konnte sich ja eh keiner leisten), von einem Vergleich 32 Bit vs. 16 Bit AA ganz zu schweigen. Zugegeben: Mit einer 2 MX musste man irgendwo Abstriche machen, aber selbst die zeigt in deinen Benchmarks zum Teil noch spielbare 32 Bit FPS.
Ich für meinen Teil kannte damals größtenteils Leute, die in 32 Bit gezockt haben (sogar ich selbst habs auf meiner TNT manchmal angetestet, niedrigere Auflösung war aufm CRT ja immer ne Option) und eine neue Grafikkarte mit 32 Bit Schwäche war für niemanden eine Option. Wenn man sich in deinen Benchmarks die Ergebnisse der 01er Karten (Gf3, Kyro II) anschaut (und bedenkt, dass die Kyro I schon auf dem Markt war und afaik genauso unabhängig von der Farbtiefe war), dann wird auch deutlich, wie schnell die 2000er Exemplare mit mangelnder Rohleistung reines Alteisen wurden.


----------



## Taitan (5. Januar 2012)

Weil mir beim Schmöckern aufgefallen ist, das viele Benchmarks bei der HD 7970 mit SGSSSOÄ gestestet wurde: 

Sind Grafikkarten, die bei den Bildverbesserungsfiltern führend sind, auch beim 1xAA führend...also FPS technisch?
Es soll ja tatsächlich Spieler geben, die lieber mehr Frames sehen als weich gefilterten Kaf... äh Grafik. 

Bei der Grafikkartenübersicht da auf der Startseite solltet Ihr euch mal dringend was besseres einfallen lassen als diese Zählerei von Links nach Rechts. Da wird man ja kirre im Kopf, wenn man mal ne Karte vom oberen Drittel mit einer ausm unteren Drittel vergleichen will....ein Lineal oder so hab ich normalerweise nicht aufm Klo liegen.


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (5. Januar 2012)

Hallo,

Grafikkarten dieser Leistungsklasse sind ohne FSAA selbst in Auflösungen jenseits von Full-HD sehr häufig CPU-limitiert. Fällt das CPU-Limit (aus welchem Grund auch immer) jedoch weg und besteht auch kein sonstiges systemisches Limit, schlägt sich die höhere Leistung auch ohne Kantenglättung nieder. Das ist, wie gesagt, aber ein eher theoretischer Fall.


----------



## M4xw0lf (5. Januar 2012)

Taitan schrieb:


> Sind Grafikkarten, die bei den Bildverbesserungsfiltern führend sind, auch beim 1xAA führend...also FPS technisch?
> Es soll ja tatsächlich Spieler geben, die lieber mehr Frames sehen als weich gefilterten Kaf... äh Grafik.


 
Mit SGSSAA wird nichts "weich"gefiltert, es wird normalerweise eher noch knackiger. Und es soll ja auch Spieler geben (wie mich ^^) die am liebsten viele FPS und glattgefilterte Grafik sehen


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (5. Januar 2012)

Rolk schrieb:


> Gibt es einen Benchmark der besonderst geeignet ist instabiles CPU NB oc zu erkennen?


 Explizit habe ich das bisher nicht testen können, sofern ich mich korrekt erinnere, sind mir Systeme über die Jahre bei zu hohem CPU-NB-OC häufig in unserem Anno-1404-Savegame, Prime 95 Blend und 3DMark Vantage (CPU-Test) abgeflogen, während andere Benchmarks problemlos durchliefen. Grundsätzlich gut geeignet müssten Szenarien sein, in denen der Cache und Arbeitsspeicher stark ausgelastet wird (also evtl. Prime 95 Blend + Spiel gleichzeitig). Nach meiner Einschätzung ist ein Programm wie z. B. Core Damage wiederum kaum geeignet, da es wenig RAM und Cache beansprucht.


----------



## Rolk (5. Januar 2012)

Ok, dann werde ich mal sehen ob das System im prime 95 Blend Test stabil bleibt. Bisher habe ich es beim large FFTs Test belassen.


----------



## DaxTrose (5. Januar 2012)

Ich habe mal ein Anliegen, welches nicht so wichtig ist, finde aber, dass, wenn ein Magazin MiByte und KiByte verwendet, sollte sollte auch die Abkürzung für SSD richtig geschrieben werden. Es handelt sich dabei nämlich nicht um eine Disk. SSD bedeutet doch, wenn ich richtig informiert bin. Solid State *Drive* und nicht, wie öfters im Magazin geschrieben, um Solid State *Disk*. Es ist ja auch eine *H*ard *D*isk *D*rive!
Wie geschrieben, finde ich es nicht so wichtig, weil jeder weiß, was gemeint ist, aber als Fachmagazin, welches MiByte verwendet wäre es schön, wenn ihr darauf achten würdet. 
Ansonsten finde ich die aktuelle Ausgabe wieder sehr informativ und spannend zu lesen!


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (5. Januar 2012)

Du hast Recht, man spricht in der Regel von Solid State Drive. Ein „Drive“ ist es strenggenommen allerdings nicht, da dort ja nichts „ge-driven“ wird – und unter Laufwerke/Drive dürften wir es dann auch nicht einsortieren. Insofern finde ich den Vergleich zu international gültigen Standards nicht ganz passend.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (5. Januar 2012)

Noch unpassender ist aber "Disk", da eindeutig keine Scheiben verbaut werden


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (5. Januar 2012)

ruyven_macaran, ich gebe dir natürlich ebenfalls gern, separat und im Sinne einer Vermeidung weiteren im-Kreise-drehens recht.


----------



## garfield36 (5. Januar 2012)

Ich möchte einige Anmerkungen zum Tastatur-Test machen. Die Mionix Zibal 60 wurde bereits im April 2011 bei Geizhals gelistet. Für den Handel angekündigt wurde sie, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, für Juli 2011. Kaufen konnte man einige wenige Exemplare im Herbst (war etwa im Oktober) bei Caseking. Die Stückzahl war aber scheinbar so gering, dass die Tastatur nach etwa einem Tag ausverkauft war. Caseking war übrigens der einzige deutsche (und österreichische) Händler, der sie überhaupt anbieten konnte. Das ist jetzt ca. drei Monate her, und die Zibal 60 konnte man seither weder in Deutschland noch in Österreich kaufen. Bei dieser Ankündigungs- und Hinhaltepolitik können sogar AMD und Intel nicht mithalten.


----------



## boehmer_dce (6. Januar 2012)

Erst einmal Glückwunsch zur guten Ausgabe. 

Allerdings bin ich über etwas gestolpert und hab dazu eine Verständnisfrage. 

Auf Seite 22 ist in der Übersicht "Kostenloser Online-Speicherplatz" bei Skydrive angegeben, dass Office inkl. ist. 

Wie ist das gemeint?

Kann ich mir das so vorstellen, dass ich auf meinem PC zum Erstellen von Dokumenten kein Office Programm benötige, sondern dies in der Cloud erledigt werden kann?

Oder ist damit gemeint, dass Skydrive beim Kauf eines Office-Produktes enthalten ist?


----------



## jumpel (7. Januar 2012)

Ich muss euch ein Lob für diese Ausgabe aussprechen!
Da sind durch die Bank Themen drin die mich wirklich zu mindestens 99% interessieren, habt genau meinen Nerv getroffen. 
Das sind Hefte die man nach Jahren wieder ausgräbt und beim nochmaligen lesen wieder genau so ph@t findet wie jetzt!

Ich werde demnächst 
meine CPU NB hochkitzeln, 
mir eine neue Tastatur und/oder Maus kaufen, 
mein altes A7N8X Board putzen und den Athlon XP wieder Leben einhauchen, 
herausfinden wollen ob meine Voodoo Banshee nicht doch noch ein Bild ausspuckt, 
den Skyrim Tuner mal laufen lassen, 
nochmals intensiv über SSD's nachdenken, 
wohl einsehen müssen, dass sowohl mein Geldbeutel, als auch mein PII 955 mit der HD 7970 überfordert ist, 
meiner Freundin evtl. nen 12 Watt-PC bauen (Ok, o1/2o12), ...

Nachteil an so nem Hall of Fame - Heft: Ich bin nach maximal 4 Tagen durch und muss auf o3/12 warten 


Bitte unbedingt weiter so!!
Grüße, und haltet die Ohren steif!


----------



## Daniel_M (9. Januar 2012)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> - legendäre Mainboards:
> Ich persönlich finde die Zeitleiste (aber auch den Artikel) etwas Asustek-lastig. Ich weiß zwar, das gerade unter den PCGH-Lesern genauso viel Asus eingesetzt wurde und wird, wie ihn den Tests auftaucht. Aber stellenweise hätte man, bei der ohnehin recht freizügigen Einstufung von "Legenden", auch mal etwas anderes raussuchen können. Z.B. gab es im Zeitraum 2005/2006 nicht nur das A8N-SLI für alle, die weder die Ausstattung des Dual-SATA2 noch die OC-Eigenschaften des Lanparty, aber trotzdem viel bezahlen wollten, sondern auch Gigabystes Quad-Royale als erstes 16/16 Mainboard für Intel (oder allgemein? Weiß nicht mehr genau, ob es einen kleinen Vorsprung vor dem Nforce 4 SLI x16 hatte) und erstes 8/8/8/8 Board überhaupt.
> Der X975 saß kurze Zeit später nicht nur auf dem P5W DH deluxe (von dem ich niemanden mehr reden höre), sondern auch auf Intels Bad Axe, das nicht nur das älteste core2-kompatible Board ist, sondern bis heute bei einigen als Testplattform dient. Bei den späteren So775-Boards gab es iirc eine ganze Reihe guter Übertaktungergebnisse auf DFI, Gigabyte und Abit - während "ROG" anfangs eher eine Marketing-Lachnummer war (zwar auf guten, aber nicht herrausragenden Boards).
> Definitiv ebenfalls in diese Kategorie fällt die Plastikisolierung des Sabertooth, dessen restlichen Features ihr dagegen schon mit der Marine-Cool-Studie abgedeckt habt. Vermisst habe ich dagegen MSIs X38 Hydrogen, dessen Kühlung ich durchaus bis heute als legendär bezeichnen würde, auch wenn eure Konzentration auf Heatpipes durchaus nicht ganz unberechtigt ist.
> An der Stelle hätte man übrigens einen schönen Vergleich zu weniger aufendig dekorierten Platinen liefern können. Im behandelten Zeitraum gab es z.B. i875 OEM-Systeme, die ohne Kühlkörper problemlos liefen, während am High-End-Retailmarkt z.T. mit "Dual-Fan" geworben wurde. Oder Gigabyte, die entweder beim P965 oder P35 öffentlich zugegeben haben, dass die zusätzlichen Spannungswandlerkühler, die die -ds4 Ausführung von -ds3p unterschieden, absolut unnötig sind, die Leute aber lieber das 10 € teurere Board mit Dekoration kaufen.




Hallo,

 siehe Text "Welches Board Legendenstatus verdient, *darüber lässt sich natürlich streiten*. Wir haben die *unserer Meinung* nach wichtgisten Modelle ausgesucht. Dabei orientieren wir uns natürlich an unserer *Online-Umfrage*, in der *unsere Leser *die ihrer Meinung nach legendärsten Boards wählten."


----------



## PCGH_Chris (9. Januar 2012)

boehmer_dce schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> Kann ich mir das so vorstellen, dass ich auf meinem PC zum Erstellen von Dokumenten kein Office Programm benötige, sondern dies in der Cloud erledigt werden kann?


 
Ja, es gibt eine abgespeckte Online-Variante von Office, mit der Dokumente erstellt und bearbeitet werden können. Die entsprechende Schaltfläche heißt "Im Browser bearbeiten" (nicht verwechseln mit "In Word bearbeiten"). Anschließend startet ein Online-Word, das ich fast angenehmer finde als die Offline-Variante ...

Entsprechende Browservarianten gibt es auch für Excel, PP und OneNote.


----------



## DOcean (9. Januar 2012)

*Praxis: Multi-Monitoring

*Da fehlt für mich eindeutig die Lösung von Matrox... Dual-/TripleHead2Go -> Matrox Graphics - Produkt - Graphics eXpansion Module - TripleHead2Go
theoretisch völlig unabhängig von der Graka auf 3 Monitoren zocken...

Wieso wurde das nicht erwähnt? Saphire wurde ja erwähnt...


----------



## Matt1974 (9. Januar 2012)

Wieso Funktioniert der iPad Download nicht? Wollte eben zuschlagen, werde aber leider am Kauf gehindert, nicht mehr verfügbar?! Habt ihr zu wenig online Versionen gedruckt?


----------



## PCGH_Marco (10. Januar 2012)

Matt1974 schrieb:


> Wieso Funktioniert der iPad Download nicht? Wollte eben zuschlagen, werde aber leider am Kauf gehindert, nicht mehr verfügbar?! Habt ihr zu wenig online Versionen gedruckt?


 
Das Problem wird gerade gefixt, im Laufe des Tages kannst du wieder kaufen.
PC Games Hardware als eMag und eMagazine laden und lesen - pubbles

Marco


----------



## Matt1974 (10. Januar 2012)

PCGH_Marco schrieb:


> Das Problem wird gerade gefixt, im Laufe des Tages kannst du wieder kaufen.
> PC Games Hardware als eMag und eMagazine laden und lesen - pubbles
> 
> Marco


 
Vielen Dank für die Info. Eine Frage hätte ich noch, gestern war so ein Bericht von euch im Fernseher zu sehen, (BtW gut gemacht!) habe aber leider nicht richtig mitbekommen, wie Google Analytiks auszuschalten geht, bzw. Einsehbar wird. Hast du da bitte mal einen Link für mich? 
Beste Grüsse, Matt.


----------



## DOcean (11. Januar 2012)

Wieso wird bei dem Artikel OC-Mainboards (Sandy Bridge Extreme) die Messwerte mit 3 Stellen angegeben?

Das Voltcraft VC220 Messgerät liegt um +/-12mV falsch (im 2V Bereich) -> 0,5% + 2 Digits.

D.h. z.B. die angegebenen 1,285 V können auch 1,295 V sein oder 1,275 V....


----------



## boehmer_dce (11. Januar 2012)

PCGH_Chris schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, es gibt eine abgespeckte Online-Variante von Office, mit der Dokumente erstellt und bearbeitet werden können. Die entsprechende Schaltfläche heißt "Im Browser bearbeiten" (nicht verwechseln mit "In Word bearbeiten"). Anschließend startet ein Online-Word, das ich fast angenehmer finde als die Offline-Variante ...
> 
> Entsprechende Browservarianten gibt es auch für Excel, PP und OneNote.



Danke!


----------



## Spinal (12. Januar 2012)

Ich möchte was zu dem X79 Mainboard Test loswerden.

Erstens (habe ich schon im Offenes Ohr Thread gepostet) fände ich es schön, wenn genauer auf die verbauten onboard Audio Chips eingegangen werden würde. Zudem finde ich den Punkt "Sonstige Ausstattung" eher verwirrend als aufklärend. Zum Beispiel wird bei dem Asus Rampage IV Formula "Spannungsmesspunkte" angegeben, bei dem MSI nicht, dabei hat es diese meines Wissens nach auch. Allgemein vermute ich, gibt es nicht genug Platz alles aufzulisten, allerdings sollte man es dann ganz oder gar nicht machen.
In Zeiten wo Mainboard Hersteller lieber Riesenlogos benutzen um mit militärischer Qualität zu werben, bin ich froh das es solche Tests sind, die auch insgesamt gut gestaltet sind 

bye
Spinal


----------



## Daniel_M (12. Januar 2012)

Spinal schrieb:


> Zudem finde ich den Punkt "Sonstige Ausstattung" eher verwirrend als aufklärend. Zum Beispiel wird bei dem Asus Rampage IV Formula "Spannungsmesspunkte" angegeben, bei dem MSI nicht, dabei hat es diese meines Wissens nach auch. Allgemein vermute ich, gibt es nicht genug Platz alles aufzulisten, allerdings sollte man es dann ganz oder gar nicht machen.



Das MSI X79A-GD65-8D hat keine Spannungsmesspunkte. Sonst hätten wir die auch bie "Sonstige Ausstattung" aufgeführt. Grundsätzlich ist es leider nicht möglich für die jeweiligen Besonderheiten der Boards eigene Zeilen einzufügen, daher fassen wir sie dort zusammen.




Spinal schrieb:


> In Zeiten wo Mainboard Hersteller lieber Riesenlogos benutzen um mit militärischer Qualität zu werben, bin ich froh das es solche Tests sind, die auch insgesamt gut gestaltet sind




Danke, das freut mich.


----------



## Spinal (12. Januar 2012)

PCGH_Daniel_M schrieb:


> Das MSI X79A-GD65-8D hat keine Spannungsmesspunkte. Sonst hätten wir die auch bie "Sonstige Ausstattung" aufgeführt. Grundsätzlich ist es leider nicht möglich für die jeweiligen Besonderheiten der Boards eigene Zeilen einzufügen, daher fassen wir sie dort zusammen.



Ich habe gerade extra nachgeschaut, an der Ecke zu den Ram Bänken auf der Seite wo auch die SATA Ports sind, sind recht kleine Messpunkte (6 Stück und einmal Ground). Auch steht dort am Mainboard "V-Check-Points". Oder sind das nicht solche Spannungsmesspunkte?
Ansonsten finde ich es auch völlig in Ordnung das in einer Zeile zusammen zu fassen. Hatte halt den Eindruck, das es nicht einheitlich ist, aber vielleicht liege ich auch einfach falsch.



> Danke, das freut mich.



Ich finde es besonders hilfreich das zb. angegeben wird in welchen Stufen sich Spannungen usw. erhöhen lassen. Sowas ist bei anderen Tests schwer zu finden und noch schwerer zu vergleichen. Wenn man etwas wirklich spezielles sucht kann man sich gut entscheiden ob ein Mainboard passt, zu wenig oder einfach das falsche kann oder vielleicht sogar schon etwas "too much" ist.
Will jetzt niemanden Honig um den Mund schmieren, war eben nur auf dem Sprung und mein Text war wenig ausführlich. Und ich denke, man kann auch durchaus positives Feedback geben 

bye
Spinal


----------



## turbosnake (13. Januar 2012)

Bei der 2 Corsair fehlt als negativ Punkt das nicht allen Tasten Reds haben.


----------



## PCGH_Spieleonkel (14. Januar 2012)

Hallo, 

Zur Erklärung: 
Da ich bereits bei der Corsair Vengeance K90 als Negativpunkt erwähne, dass nicht alle Tasten mit mechanische Cherry-Schaltern von Typ Rot bestückt sind, habe ich diesen Negativpunkt bei der Vengeance K60 nicht noch einmal aufgeführt und das Manko nur noch im Fließtext geschildert. Da die K60 keine vollwertige Handballenablage besitzt, fand ich es wichtiger die dadurch verminderte Ergonomie in der Testtabelle negativ hervorzuheben.

MFG
Der Spieleonkel


----------



## M4xw0lf (17. Januar 2012)

Ich hab letzte Woche mein System durch eine Crucial m4 128GB erweitert und konnte gleich mal Gebrauch machen von dem großen Artikel zu dem Thema. Besonders gut finde ich den Tip mit den hard junctions für Steam-Spiele, sonst hätte ich schon 80-90 GB meiner SSD vollgepackt


----------



## Jens23 (17. Januar 2012)

Hallo liebe PCGH Redakteure.
Ich habe mit begeisterung den ARTIKEL  "von hdd auf ssd umsteigen gelesen"

In dem Artikel steht das man am besten vor der installatin auf den AHCI modus umstellen soll. Aus irgendeinen grund ist mir dies bei einer Windows 7 64 bit installation nicht möglich. Ich habe eine original windows 7 oem installations dvd eine der ersten. Doch diese verweiget die installation auf der ssd wenn sie im AHCI modus läuft. woran kann sowas liegen??.
das andere im artikel steht das man per regesty eingriff das system zu ahci modus bewegen kann. dies ist auch über einen andren weg möglich.

Tante Edit: Was ich vergessen habe es funktioniert auch nicht wenn ich die AMD AHCI / ASUS treiber im setup mit lade.
Mainboard ASUS M4A785TD-V EVO
SSD OCZ bezeichung weiß ich gerade nicht genau


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (18. Januar 2012)

Hi Jens,

Das ist mir bisher noch nicht passiert. Gerade bei einer Neuinstallation von Windows 7 sollte AHCI problemlos erkannt und aktiviert werden.


----------



## toni-v (18. Januar 2012)

erstmal ein lob für eure aktuelle ausgabe: 
da war wieder für jeden etwas dabei. die artikel zu cpu-nb oc´en, ssd-umstieg, aufrüsten 2012 etc. waren sicher für viele interessant (für mich als pc-bastler mit über 25-jähr. erfahrung eher nicht – macht aber nix). gut fand ich die 3dfx-story – da kannte ich einiges noch nicht. gut für den schnellen überblick ist wie immer auch euer einkaufsführer (ich würde mir ne zus. tabelle für soundcards wünschen).

sehr gut fand ich den 7970-test. nur mit eurer abschließenden einschätzung der spieleleistung kann ich absolut nicht konform gehen: mit einem plus von grad mal 11% zur gtx580 (gemessen an eurem spieleparcour) werdet ihr dem leistungsvermögen der karte einfach nicht gerecht. die c´t (2/2012) weist demgegenüber in ihrem test ein plus von 18,4% (im schnitt über die 3 gängigen auflösungen) aus, was ich für realitätsnäher halte. da hat euer durchschnittswert offensichtlich das problem aller statistiken mit zu wenig stichproben. etwas versöhnt hat mich euer hinweis auf den für die 7970 noch unausgereiften treiber (eine alte ati/amd-schwäche), der die leistung noch bremst.

bleibt abzuwarten, ob nvidia das nach ihrem 28nm-umstieg wieder überbieten kann.  offensichtlich hat die 7970 ihre architektur noch nicht voll ausgereizt. bei dem oc-potenzial der karte ist anzunehmen, dass amd demnächst noch einen draufsetzt – wenn sie schlau sind, erst nach dem kepler-launch. 

ich werde jedenfalls nach 5 jahren ati/amd-abstinenz wieder „nachhause“ kommen – war früher nach matrox und 3dfx langjähriger ati-user.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (18. Januar 2012)

Unser Benchmark-Parcours hat im Gegensatz zur c't vermutlich das "Problem", dass das sich extrem gut verkaufende sowie sehr populäre Starcraft 2 samt 4x MSAA drin ist - und gerade bei Szenen mit transparenten Schatten schmeckt dies den Radeons überhaupt nicht [unser Replay entstand vor der MSAA-Integration seitens AMD und NV]. 

Ohne SC2 läge die HD 7970 in den drei Auflösungen im Mittel unseren Parcours 17% vor der GTX 580, was nahezu den 18,4% der c't entspricht ... dafür zeigen wir ja online weitere Spiele auf, etwa Crysis 2 DX11 oder Serious Sam 3 oder Mass Effect 2 SSAA, in denen die HD 7970 extrem schnell ist.


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. Januar 2012)

Jens23 schrieb:


> In dem Artikel steht das man am besten vor der installatin auf den AHCI modus umstellen soll. Aus irgendeinen grund ist mir dies bei einer Windows 7 64 bit installation nicht möglich. Ich habe eine original windows 7 oem installations dvd eine der ersten. Doch diese verweiget die installation auf der ssd wenn sie im AHCI modus läuft. woran kann sowas liegen??.
> das andere im artikel steht das man per regesty eingriff das system zu ahci modus bewegen kann. dies ist auch über einen andren weg möglich.


 
Das kenne ich, habe ich bei meinem Laptop gehabt, als ich eine SSD eingebaut habe.

Allerdings habe ich auch schon den IDE und AHCI Subjektiv-Test gemacht ob ich da so einen Unterschied merke, wenn es einmal in dem Modus läuft und dann in dem anderen und der Unterschied war null. Ist also völlig Banane ob IDE oder AHCI Modus.


----------



## DOcean (19. Januar 2012)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ist also völlig Banane ob IDE oder AHCI Modus.



Nein ist es nicht, jedenfalls nicht wenn du TRIM nutzen willst, siehe http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...guration-und-handhabung-von-windows.html#trim


----------



## toni-v (20. Januar 2012)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> ...
> Ohne SC2 läge die HD 7970 in den drei Auflösungen im Mittel unseren Parcours 17% vor der GTX 580, was nahezu den 18,4% der c't entspricht ... dafür zeigen wir ja online weitere Spiele auf, etwa Crysis 2 DX11 oder Serious Sam 3 oder Mass Effect 2 SSAA, in denen die HD 7970 extrem schnell ist.



sag ich doch: ein ausreißerproblem!
wenn fast alle messwerte ungefähr in einer linie liegen, eine ausnahme aber extrem davon abweicht und insgesamt nur wenig stichproben gezogen werden, handelt es sich um ein solches (wie dir jeder statistiker bestätigen wird - auch oder trotz deiner ironie-""). eine reellere aussage wäre dann z.b. gewesen: "die 7970 hängt die gtx 580 im schnitt um x% (ob 17 oder 18 ist sekundär) ab, nur in starcraft 2 hinkt sie nach wie vor der gtx hinterher" oder so ähnlich.

und nur damit hier nicht der eindruck entsteht, die c´t hätte nur ladenhüter am start: in deren testpack sind u.a. titel wie Anno 2070, Battlefield 3, Batman Arkham City, Dirt 3 und Metro 2033), also durchaus aktuelle, grafische schwergewichte.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (20. Januar 2012)

Ich habe dir ja auch schlicht zugestimmt und weitere Informationen geliefert.


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. Januar 2012)

DOcean schrieb:


> Nein ist es nicht, jedenfalls nicht wenn du TRIM nutzen willst, siehe http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...guration-und-handhabung-von-windows.html#trim


 
Trim läuft auch im IDE Modus.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. Januar 2012)

toni-v schrieb:


> sag ich doch: ein ausreißerproblem!
> wenn fast alle messwerte ungefähr in einer linie liegen, eine ausnahme aber extrem davon abweicht und insgesamt nur wenig stichproben gezogen werden, handelt es sich um ein solches (wie dir jeder statistiker bestätigen wird - auch oder trotz deiner ironie-""). eine reellere aussage wäre dann z.b. gewesen: "die 7970 hängt die gtx 580 im schnitt um x% (ob 17 oder 18 ist sekundär) ab, nur in starcraft 2 hinkt sie nach wie vor der gtx hinterher" oder so ähnlich.
> 
> und nur damit hier nicht der eindruck entsteht, die c´t hätte nur ladenhüter am start: in deren testpack sind u.a. titel wie Anno 2070, Battlefield 3, Batman Arkham City, Dirt 3 und Metro 2033), also durchaus aktuelle, grafische schwergewichte.


 
Anmerkung zur Statistik (=kein Wiederspruch zur Leistungsbeurteilung):
Von einem Ausreißer kann man eigentlich nur bei Messungen sprechen, die alle das gleiche Ergebniss lieferten sollten. Wenn ich 20 mal den gleichen Benchmark laufen lasse und ein Wert ist stark erhöht, dann ist das ein Ausreißer. Wenn ich 20 mal was anderes Benche, dann ist es normale Variation, dass ich unterschiedliche Ergebnisse erhalte.


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (20. Januar 2012)

toni-v schrieb:


> sag ich doch: ein ausreißerproblem!
> wenn fast alle messwerte ungefähr in einer linie liegen, eine ausnahme aber extrem davon abweicht und insgesamt nur wenig stichproben gezogen werden, handelt es sich um ein solches (wie dir jeder statistiker bestätigen wird - auch oder trotz deiner ironie-""). eine reellere aussage wäre dann z.b. gewesen: "die 7970 hängt die gtx 580 im schnitt um x% (ob 17 oder 18 ist sekundär) ab, nur in starcraft 2 hinkt sie nach wie vor der gtx hinterher" oder so ähnlich.


 
Das wäre dann aber sehr schwierig und sehr langwierig, fürchte ich, da das auch noch mit der Auflösung schwankt logischerweise. Unser Durchschnitt liegt bei ~11 Prozent Vorsprung für die HD 7970 - inklusive Starcraft 2. 

In SC2 ist die Geforce je nach Auflösung 20 bis 33% schneller - klarer Fall, ein Ergebnis, welches sich außerhalb des Durchschnitts bewegt, es liegt 31 bis 44 Prozent*punkte* abseits des Durchschnitts.  In Mass Effect 2, welches wir mit Füllraten-intensivem Supersampling benchen, ist die Radeon wiederum 41 bis 61 Prozent schneller - ein ähnlich krasser Ausreißer mit 30 bis 50 Prozent*punkten* Abweichung vom Durchschnitt.

Müssen wir den jetzt auch als Sonderfall betrachten oder relativiert er doch die Signifikanz des vermeintlichen Ausreißers in die andere Richtung? 

„Die 7970 hängt die gtx 580 im schnitt um x% ab, nur in starcraft 2 hinkt sie nach wie vor der gtx hinterher, läuft ihr aber in Mass Effect 2 mehr als deutlich davon.“ Das ganze vielleicht gewürzt um Aussagen zu einzelnen Auflösungen - wobei wir dann (begrüßenswerterweise) wieder bei einer kompletten Benchmarkanalyse wären, dem Sinn eines Indexes jedoch nicht mehr gerecht würden.

Ich bin generell kein Freund von Ratings und anderen Dingen, welche das selbstständige Denken gegen die menschliche Faulheit kämpfen lassen - unter anderem geben wir darum ja auch ziemlich genau an, wie unsere Benchmarks ablaufen und wie sich Performance-Ratings zusammensetzen, so kann sich jeder selbst ein Bild machen und Spiele, die ihn nicht interessieren, einfach ignorieren.


_edit_
Wenn ich mich recht entsinne, hatte bei uns die GTX 480 auch „nur“ ~11 Prozent Vorsprung auf die 5870 zum Launch (aktuell: 10%). Bei Computerbase dagegen lag sie in den „Qualitätsratings“ circa 18 Prozent vorn (mit Ausreißern von 12 und 30 Prozent jeweils in 2.560). Unsere sehr spiele- und praxisnahe Benchmarkauswahl scheint tendenziell geringere Unterschiede zu produzieren als in Spielen integrierte Benchmarks oder Cut-Scenes und dergleichen, wie sie oft in Parcours mit größeren Datensätzen enthalten sind.


----------



## toni-v (21. Januar 2012)

@PCGH-redakteure,
ist doch gut jungs - lest´s nochmal nach: ich hab euch gelobt. mir ist nur die pauschalaussage 11% sauer aufgestoßen. und wenn carsten sagt, er ist kein freund von ratings, kann ich nur 100% zustimmen. dann lasst solche rating-aussagen doch einfach weg. der test war ansonsten völlig ok.

@ruyven
deine definition von ausreißer kenn ich auch, ist aber eben nicht die einzige. wenn ich bei erhebungen (gleich welcher art) an bestimmter stelle signifikante abweichungen von der erwarteten umgebung meiner werte habe, spricht man eben auch von ausreißern. die ursache solcher ausreißer ist dann im gegensatz zu den von dir genannten nicht in der messung (oder erhebung), sondern im erhebungsobjekt selbst zu sehen und wirkt sich bei kleinen stichproben entsprechend stärker aus. will hier aber keine statistik-fachdiskussion vom zaun brechen.


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (21. Januar 2012)

Keine Sorge – wie sagt der Anglo so schön „no hard feelings“. 
Für _andere_ Mitleser wollte ich allerdings nochmal die Argumentation nachliefern, die du ja offenbar konkludent vorausgesetzt hast.


----------



## b0s (21. Januar 2012)

Ich möchte auch mal etwas Feedback zur aktuellen (Magazin-)Ausgabe loswerden.

Mir hat das Heft sehr gut gefallen, es waren viele Artikel und Tests die mein Interesse geweckt haben, was zwar in den letzten 2-3 Ausgaben häufiger vorkam, das halbe Jahr davor aber eher seltener.

Klasse finde ich vor allem:

*HD 7970 Test*
*AA-Injektion* (auch wenn das für meinen Geschmack länger ausfallen dürfte  )
*Multi-Monitoring* (vor allem bezüglich Rechenaufwand, Energieverbrauch, aber auch Stil und Aufbau des Textes)
*integrierte GPUs*

Gut gefällt mir:

*MGPU-Artikel* (wenn es auch nichts für meinen PC ist, so bleibe ich gerne auf dem Stand, wie der aktuelle MGPU Status so ist)
*Praxistest Extreme* (und das obwohl mich Sockel 2011 kaum interessiert, aber wegen der Vergleichswerte mit Sockel 1155 und dem RAM Test dennoch nützlich für mich)
*CPU-Overclocking optimiert* (zwar ist mir das Thema bereits bekannt und der Inhalt geläufig, aber viele Details wurden bei mir aufgefrischt und das Fazit, dass Core und Uncore Takt hand in hand steigen sollten ist sehr nützlich)
*Netzteile* (können auf absehbare Zeit imho gar nicht zuviel getestet werden (ich weiß ihr seid auch schon seit Monaten unermüdlich dran , da Netzteil imho DIE unterschätzte Komponente des PCs schlechthin ist und ihr mit euren Tests und Praxisartikeln erhebliche Aufklärungsarbeit über Netzteilqualität im Printsektor leistet)
*Kaufberatung Gehäuse* (grundsätzlich interessanter Artikel; mir gefällt, dass ihr zunehmend genauer auf WaKü-Eignung (und nicht nur so Standardphrasen wie früher loslasst) und µATX eingeht; bitte nehmt euch µATX noch viel mehr zur Brust. Imho braucht heute max. 1 von 10 Usern mehr als die 4 Slots die ein µATX Board bietet und es lassen sich mit diesen Boards so tolle kompakte PCs bauen, häufig sogar für weniger Geld und i.d.R. ohne Abstriche bei Performance, Kühlleistung oder OC).
*4-MP Displays* (für mich derzeit und auf absehbare Zukunft nicht relevant, aber technisch interessant und ich verfolge gerne die Entwicklung am Markt)
*8,8-MP-Display* (geiler Test, einfach nur um darüber mal gelesen zu haben. Solche "Ausreißerhardware" ohne wirkliche Kaufrelevanz, aber für die Neugierde und Wissenslust dürft ihr gerne öfter mal testen  )
*Tastas* und Mäuse (endlich mehr Auswahl an mechanischen Tastaturen in D und bis auf den bemängelten Fehler an den schwarzen MX Schaltern ein guter Artikel)
*Reportage Spieleentwicklung*
*Spiele im Rechts-Check*

uninteressant finde ich:

*Voodoo-History* (meine PC-Zeit hat einfach erst einen Tick nach 3dfx angfangen, daher hab ich keinen Bezug zu der Firma)
*CPU-Aufrüst-Guide* (das ist das Schicksal wenn man sich aktiv online informiert, 99% der Infos waren mir bereits bekannt. Die Übersicht welcher Sockel wielange noch nutzbar ist macht sich dennoch gut)
*Speicher-Test* (Speicher-Tests interessieren mich generell nicht. Ich kaufe keinen OC Ram, sondern günstigen Markenram mit soliden Spezifikationen (bei DDR3: max. 1,5 V, 1333 oder 1600, CL 7,8 oder 9, je nach Ziel-PC evtl nach Aussehen)
*legendäre Mainboards* (einerseits weil mich aktuelle Hardware mehr interessiert, anderseits weil die Auswahl mehr oder wneiger Willkürlich ist (das hatte ruyven ja bereits angesprochen)
*Leise Laufwerke* (ich hab mein DVD-Brenner beim letzten Defekt endgültig aus dem Gehäuse verbannt und nutze nur noch einen externen USB-DVD-Brenner. Ich habe mit silberscheiben und ihren nervig lauten Lesegeräten am PC ohnehin nur noch zu tun wenn mal ein technischer Neanderthaler zu Gast ist und irgendwas braucht  - abgesehen davon ist das leiser kriegen aber eine nette Idee für alle die noch damit arbeiten)
*Windows 8* (die wichtigsten Infos kriege ich online mit, ansonsten interessiert mich Win 8 bisher wenig, da es voraussichtlich keine überragenden Vorteile zu Win 7 bringen wird. So oder so warte ich den Release ab und wie es dann ausschaut)



Gar nicht gefällt mir: der *Snakeoil Artikel* 
Mal ganz ehrlich, wenn ihr euch fragt ob man sich gegen Vogel-/Schweine-/Rhinozeros-/Tyrannosaurusgrippe impfen soll, geht ihr dann zum Pharmakonzern und fragt den? 

Die AV-Test GmbH ist sicher zu Recht in dem Artikel vertreten, aber die AV Hersteller haben imho nicht in dem Ausmaß Platz verdient in einem solchen Artikel. Da hättet ihr euch mal besser ein oder zwei IT-Sicherheits-Asse oder meinetwegen auch Hacker (nicht zu verwechseln mit Crackern) genommen und die dazu befragt. Obendrein Stellungnahmen von 2 AV Anbietern und fertig.
Man sieht den Vertretern im Artikel doch schon an, dass sie Verkäufer sind und genau das liest man dann auch aus deren Texten raus.

Der Artikel war inhaltlich für mich so viel wert wie eine Minute nachdenken und dann zu dem Schluss kommen "man muss sich vor allem bewusst und überlegt durchs internet klicken und sollte lieber eine AV-Suite mit Firewall haben anstatt keine."
Und das hätte der Artikel für Leser mit weniger Hintergrundwissen und Erfahrung (bspw. als ich sie hab) auch auf einer halbe Seite vermitteln können. So ist es obendrein noch Werbung für die AV Firmen, was sicher nicht Sinn und Absicht der PCGH ist.


Lieben Gruß


----------



## PCGH_Marc (21. Januar 2012)

toni-v schrieb:


> ist doch gut jungs - lest´s nochmal nach: ich hab euch gelobt. mir ist nur die pauschalaussage 11% sauer aufgestoßen. und wenn carsten sagt, er ist kein freund von ratings, kann ich nur 100% zustimmen. dann lasst solche rating-aussagen doch einfach weg. der test war ansonsten völlig ok.


Die Rating-Zahl ist eigentlich nur genannt worden, weil viele Leser sich so etwas wünschen - und nicht, weil wir große Freunde davon sind. Wie Carsten schon sagt, eher das Gegenteil ist der Fall und daher haben wir ja auch das Leistungsbild zudem anderweitig skizziert ... es ist auch kein Problem darauf zu verzichten, den Index kann ohnehin jeder im Heft nachschlagen.


----------



## Airboume (22. Januar 2012)

Ahoi liebe PCGHler!
Diesmal habs ichs irgendwie verpennt nen Feedback zu geben, aber zu spät ist es ja noch nicht. 
Dann fang wa ma an:
*Die SSD als HDD-Ersatz* - gut geschrieben, sehr informativ, allerdings hab andere Quellen für Softwaretechnisches und 95% waren mir daher schon bekannt. 
*Test: Radeon HD 7970* - sehr schön!
*Aufrüstfrage: 1 + 1 = ?* - da es vor langer Zeit schon mal in Planung war schon Bekannt, aber hier einmal alles komprimiert und gut zum Nachlesen.
*Multi-LCD: Optimiert!* - da geplant, schöne sache!
*3dfx-Voodoo-History* - gefällt, weil ich gerne schaue, wie alles angefangen hat, weil ich dies alles nicht mehr miterlebt habe. 
*Aufrüst-Guide 2012* - schöne sache, vorallem die ivy-liste hab ich gebraucht/gesucht
*Extraschub für CPUs* - eher uninteressant für mich
*Netzteile ab 300 Watt* - sehr schön - cougar a300 ist schon für mama + papa verplant 
*Legendäre Mainboards* - same argument as 3dfx
*8,8-Megapixel-Display* - schön, dass man weiß, was die nächsten paar jahre nicht nach hause kommt. 
*Leise Laufwerke* - sehr wertvoll, weil ich das bei meiner aktuellen ivy feat. kepler planung, und auch sonst, garnicht berücksichtigt habe, gleich mal das sony aufgenommen.
*Vorschau Windows 8* - wie bereits gesagt, softwaretechnisch bin ich woanders und außerdem wird Win8 erst interessant, wenns released ist...
*Baustelle Computerspiel* - sehr interessant - freu michs schon auf den 2ten teil. 
*Spiele im Rechts-Check* - schön, dass alles mal auf deutsch komprimiert wird!

*Kreuzfeuer: Carsten Spille steht Rede und Antwort* - find ich eine gute Idee, dass die redakteure mal ausgefragt werden. 
*Erste Tests: Radeon HD 7970* - kurzes vid, aber da im heft mehr steht und der titel besagt, dass es "Erste Tests" sind, gut.
*Praxis: SSD als Festplattenersaz* - kannt ich schon alles, davon abgesehen: warum filmt ihr den monitor ab, anstatt das direkt, zB mit fraps aufzuzeichen? muss das so für anfänger erklärt werden?
*Praxis: Multi-Monitoring* - ich schätze, hier könnte das gleiche stehen, wie weiter oben, also s.o. 
*PCGH-Testdatenbank - VGA-Edition 1.0 (Beta)* - ist okay zum schnellen nachschauen, wenn man für andere ein pc zusammenstellt, und den preis schätzen muss.

Also, ich würd sagen, mal wieder ein gelungenes Heft.
Perfekt ist kein Heft, aber PCGH ist immer sehr nah dran. 

LG
Airboume


----------



## Kleebl00d (23. Januar 2012)

hallo an alle,

ich hab mir anfang des monats die 2/12er ausgabe gekauft und bin bisher recht zufrieden gewesen;
allerdings funktioniert der skyrim-tuner bei mir nicht 
immer wenn ich ihn starten will erscheint der laufzeitfehler '339' -.-°

was hab ich falsch gemacht?


----------



## PCGH_Raff (23. Januar 2012)

Schau mal hier rein: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/pcgh/191196-pcgh-01-2012-skyrim-tuner-funktioniert-nicht.html

MfG,
Raff

PS: Grandioses Wortspiel als Nickname!


----------



## hotfirefox (23. Januar 2012)

Ich hab das Heft noch nicht gelesen aber die Sache mit dem Umzug von HDD auf SSD finde ich gut!
Was aber schön wäre (hab es zwar noch nicht gelesen, steht aber sich nicht drin) wie man von SSD zu SSD umzieht.
Mit z.B. Acronis gab es da nur Probleme.


----------



## epicDestruction (24. Januar 2012)

Ich hab mal zwei Frage:
Wenn ich das richtig gesehen habe, ist der Skyrim-Tuner in einer neueren Version als im letzten Heft oder täusche ich mich da? Was sind denn, wenn es eine neue Version ist, die Änderungen im Gegensatz zur ersten Version?


----------



## PCGH_Marc (24. Januar 2012)

Ein paar Fehlerbehebungen, Vergleichsbilder und einige neue Optionen.


----------



## rhisto (24. Januar 2012)

Erstmal ein großes Lob an die Redaktion für das gelungene Heft.

Jedoch habe ich ein Problem bezüglich der Testdatenbank-VGA Edition.

Mit Admin-Rechten installiert.
Beim Starten des Programm, mit vergebenen Admin-Rechten und verschiedenen Kompatibiltätsmoden. 
Erhalte ich die Fehlermeldung "Run-Time error '13': Type mismatch" 
Ich hoffe Ihr wisst, wo das Problem liegt.


----------



## JohnnyWaalker (26. Januar 2012)

Hallo mich auf den Artikel mit dem 40W Homeserver gefreut, leider ist der wohl auch dem Test der Grafikkarte zum Opfer gefallen.
Wird der Artikel noch gebracht, oder ist der endgültig gestrichen?

mfg


----------



## kmf (24. Februar 2012)

nfsgame schrieb:


> @kmf: Dasselbe Phänomen konnte ich in meinem T61 mit der SSD beobachten. Anscheinend ein BIOS-Problem oder ähnlich - meinte zumindest ein bekannter Sys-Admin der einige (hunderte) T61 unter seinen Fittichen hat.


Vielleicht hilft das bei deinem Notebook: Technical Discussion Anyone with SATA1 speeds on a SATA2 chipset, look here.

Bei meinem Nforce 790i hat das wunderbar geklappt. SSD endlich so schnell, wie sie sein soll. Hätte ich das bloß früher gefunden.


----------



## kmf (6. August 2012)

Aus aktuellem Anlass kleiner Nachtrag für Lenovo T61, T61p oder X61 Nutzer 


Durch Biosmod endlich auch bei meinem T61 akzeptable Ergebnisse.

Hab heut diese Webseite gefunden: T61/X61 SATA II 1.5 Gb/s cap - willing to pay for a solution

und da speziell diese Seite: T61/X61 SATA II 1.5 Gb/s cap - willing to pay for a solution - Page 8

*Bios für das T61*: Dual-IDA_SATA-II_Whitelist_SLIC21_Thermal_Sensing_Error_ThinkPad_T61_T61p_BIOS_(2.29-1.08).rar

Eben geflasht. Heureka es funzt. 

Ich musste zuerst die #1, welche den Biosmod beinhaltet aufspielen. Danach #2. Damit wird die Änderung für den Controller durchgeführt. Nach einem Neustart merklich schneller beim Starten sowie beim Laden von Programmen.

Falls eine Fehlermeldung kommt, die so lautet: Flash Over LAN is disabled in client's BIOS setup muss man im Bios zuerst unter Config -> Netz den Schalter Flash over Lan enablen. Da muss aber kein Kabel etc angeschlossen werden, es ist einfach eine nötige Voreinstellung. Hinterher stellt man die wieder auf dissabled.

Damit gehört mein betagtes T61 ab heut sicher nicht mehr zum uralten Eisen. 

/edit ein Pic sagt mehr als 1000 Worte (links neues Bios, rechts das originale von Lenovo)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Beachten sollte man auch den Umstand, dass der rechte, der alte Bench mit einem frisch aufgesetzten Windows und ziemlich leerer Platte gemacht wurde, während der linke den aktuellen Zustand meines Notebooks wiederspiegelt.


----------

